# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Sisavci preko 3 sisaju - jeste li za jednu brzinsku slatku fotku?

## Nera

Tražimo mame s djecom 3+ za slikanje za Rodin kalendar. 
Vrijeme: idući tj. ujutro u tjednu, Zg
Djeca bi bila oslikana facepaintingom: 12 djecice u 12 razlicitih sisavaca, napravimo fotke dojenja i onda uz svaku sliku napisemo koliko taj sisavac doji (i koliko je to u odnosu na zivotni vijek, tj na razdoblje odrastanja)
jedan od sisavaca bi bio covjek.

ovdje je link na prijavu:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Aki...LBcHc/viewform

----------


## Apsu

Koja super ideja!  :Smile:

----------


## Nera

Ima zainteresiranih za fotkanje???

----------


## Nera

Ja pišem listu. Zainteresirane nek se dodaju. Bitno je da je dijete 3+ jer treba biti više-manje strpljivo dok ga šminkerica iscrta. Kod mlađe je to teško izvedivo.

1. Kitica+Nera

----------


## spajalica

cool

----------


## Mojca

Super ideja... Žao mi je da se ne možemo pridružiti. 

Btw, moja je bila super strpljiva za šminkanje s dvije godine i dva mjeseca.

----------


## mamitzi

jako bih željela vidjeti sliku gdje divlje mace kitica i mazica cicaju zajedno (i malo se bore kao pravi mačići) - znam da je van zadane teme.

----------


## Nera

> jako bih željela vidjeti sliku gdje divlje mace kitica i mazica cicaju zajedno (i malo se bore kao pravi mačići) - znam da je van zadane teme.


I to je moguće, al tražimo 3+, a mazica je 2-2mj.  :Kiss:  I ovak nema prijava. Ne mremo još i tandeme tražiti.
Kaj sam ja jedina za fotkanje? Nema zainteresiranih ili nema 3+ djece koja doje ili vam ne odgovara vrijeme šminkanja i fotkanja? Ili, ili...?????

----------


## ivarica

Molim vas zapisujte se u ovu tablicu jer smo oglasile akciju na više strana i teško nam je pratiti na svakoj, ovdje prijave forumskim nickom, na fb imenom... 
dakle, svi u tablicu

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Aki...LBcHc/viewform

----------


## ivarica

podizem

mogu i 2+ ako su strpljivi

----------


## macek

trebamo i trudnicu u 3. tromjesečju trudnoće, koja ima prilično ispupčen trbuh, onako, više na naprijed iliti "u špicu", lol, i koja bi pristala na oslikavanje trbuha  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

fora su vam ideje  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

sve je to lijepo, ali zakaj bi moralo se slikati po deci?

da su moji još dojeći nikako ne bi dala da se po nima slika!!!!!!!

----------


## Smokvica.

.. :Sad:  sad vidim da i u kategoriju trudnica ne upadamo 
mada iz moje perspektive mi trbuh izgleda ogrooomno  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

oblik trbuha je bodypainterici vazan zbog nacina na koji ce slikati i polozaja u kojem slika

----------


## Nera

Tražimo i mamu s bebom od 3-6 mj. koja doji.

----------


## ivarica

nera, tu mamu smo jucer nasle

----------


## sarasvati

Super mi je ideja, a u nista se ne uklapamo  :Sad:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Tražimo i mamu s bebom od 3-6 mj. koja doji.


Ako slučajno trebate još koju, evo nas, tu smo.  :Smile:

----------


## Nera

> nera, tu mamu smo jucer nasle


Sjajno!

Onda nam još fali trudnica i sisavci od 2+.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

ja bih, ali ja sam tek 26tt, ne znam jel to premalo?

----------

